# New Green Tag



## amlove21 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ladies and gents, feel free to give @DasBoot a congratulations on his recent entry to the Ranger Brotherhood. 

Congrats, bro. First round is on us!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats!

Rangers lead the way!.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2015)

Ooh Rah!

Congrats Ranger!

If you are a cigar smoker please send me a PM, I've got quite a collection and have just the one I would love to send you in celebration!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## JustMe (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations DasBoot!!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 26, 2015)

Fucking A. Get some...

M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations, Ranger!!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations!  I can only imagine the accomplishment and pride felt.


----------



## ZmanTX (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats @DasBoot you earned it!

ZM


----------



## policemedic (Nov 26, 2015)

Well done, Ranger @DasBoot ! Well done.


----------



## Dienekes (Nov 26, 2015)

Hell yea, congratulations DasBoot!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 26, 2015)

@DasBoot Congratulations Ranger!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations, Ranger. It's nice to see that green bar!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 26, 2015)

HA HA hell yeah!


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sendero (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rapid (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats, bro. I'll drink to that tomorrow.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 26, 2015)

You have done the site proud @DasBoot! Good job! You have reason to be proud today! A few weeks and the real work will begin.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats DasBoot!


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 26, 2015)

Hells yeah.

Congrats!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 26, 2015)

Outstanding news! 

Congratulations on the achievement!


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats @DasBoot


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 26, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Dame (Nov 27, 2015)

w00t!


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 27, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ooh Rah!
> 
> Congrats Ranger!
> 
> If you are a cigar smoker please send me a PM, I've got quite a collection and have just the one I would love to send you in celebration!


Thank you everyone, I truly appreciate the warm "welcome" into the brotherhood. I am happy but humbled- after spending time with cadre who are no-shit legends I realize now, more than ever, just how much work I have ahead of me. I am looking forward to the stories and experience I will gain in the coming years. 

@Ooh-Rah I am an avid cigar smoker, but I couldn't accept such a gift lol. If we ever link up at an SS gathering you can bet I will be bringing some Diamond Crowns!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 27, 2015)

Well done, M...  Now get to work, NUG...  I need a box of grid squares, a gallon of prop wash and a tin of riser grease.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 27, 2015)

Now you are a Green Tag Cunt and not just A Cunt. Nice work mate.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 29, 2015)

Well Done, @DasBoot, Congratulations.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 29, 2015)

Congratulations Ranger!

Now it's time to go do God's work.


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 30, 2015)

Congrats, job well done.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 30, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## tweeder (Nov 30, 2015)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Il Duce (Nov 30, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Lefty375 (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats buddy. Glad to say I have met you.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2015)

@DasBoot ...  you do realize this now means your leaves for the next few years will be spent meeting others on the board, right?  Most of us have beer and seared animal flesh to appease the link-up deities of your choice...  You might even get good bourbon, Scotch or Irish Whisky if you visit the right areas.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @DasBoot ...  you do realize this now means your leaves for the next few years will be spent meeting others on the board, right?  Most of us have beer and seared animal flesh to appease the link-up deities of your choice...  You might even get good bourbon, Scotch or Irish Whisky if you visit the right areas.


Did someone say whiskey?! I'll definitely be looking forward to linking up with everyone in the coming years. I'll bring the cigars.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> Did someone say whiskey?! I'll definitely be looking forward to linking up with everyone in the coming years. I'll bring the cigars.



Some of us even have access to ranges and shootin ahrns to  play with prior to libations and chow...


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 1, 2015)

Well done.  Exactly what we expected of you.

LL


----------

